# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال در مورد کنکور ریاضی

## farzad0098

سلام

من امسال کنکور تجربی دادم و رتبه خیلی بدی آوردم البته خودم هم کم کاری کردم و الان میخوام پشت کنکور بمونم
هرچی با خودم فکر میکنم من اگه سال دیگه هم کنکور تجربی بدم نمیتونم به اون رشته های تاپ تجربی برسم و والکی وقت خودم رو هدر میدم
میخوام سال آینده کنکور ریاضی بدم ... خودم هم به رشته های مکانیک - کامپیوتر و برق علاقه دارم 
سوال من اینه با توچه به اینکه منابع من مال تجربی هست میتونم با خوندن اونا توی کنکور موفق بشم؟؟ مثلا فیزیک تجربی بخونم ... یا مثلا من حسابان و دیفرانسیل و جبر و ... تا حالا نخوندم .. اگه ریاضی 2و3و4 تجربی رو بخونم حدودا چند درصد سوالات ریاضی کنکور میشه؟

----------


## Ultra

مباحث دیفرانسیل مشترکه
ریاضیا با بسط بیشتری میخونن

از هندسه فقط هندسه 1 رو دارید
از تحلیلی هم مقاطع مخروطی بدون دوران 

از گسسته آنالیز ترکیبی و احتمال بدون فضای پیوسته 

حدود 60 درصد رو شامل میشه

فیزیک ترمودینامیک و پرتابی و حالت جامد اضافه داره

بقیه درس ها هم که مشترکه

----------


## farzad0098

> مباحث دیفرانسیل مشترکه
> ریاضیا با بسط بیشتری میخونن
> 
> از هندسه فقط هندسه 1 رو دارید
> 
> از گسسته آنالیز ترکیبی و احتمال بدون فضای پیوسته 
> 
> حدود 60 درصد رو شامل میشه
> 
> ...


یعنی کل ریاضی تجربی 60% ریاضی رو شامل میشه؟؟ کتاب تست و آموزش خوب برای ریاضی سراغ دارید؟

----------


## Ultra

> یعنی کل ریاضی تجربی 60% ریاضی رو شامل میشه؟؟ کتاب تست و آموزش خوب برای ریاضی سراغ دارید؟


کتاب برای آموزش جدا نه
ولی واسه دیفرانسیل و ریاضی پایه و تحلیلی و گسسته خیلی سبز میتونه انتخاب خوبی باشه
واسه هندسه پایه هم که آموزش خاصی نیاز نداری
الگو خوبه

----------


## soroush97s

کنکور ریاضی ارزش نداره تمامی رشته های ریاضی تو دانشگاه آزاد بدون آزمونه دیگه ریاضی جواب نمیده کنکور تجربیتو بخون خیلی بهتره یه پرستاری بیار خیلی هم راحته

----------


## Fatemehhhh

والا ایران هیچیش معلوم نیست 
من مطمئنم حداکثر چهار پنج سال دیگه پزشکی هم اشباع میشه 
اگه بخاطر راحتی قبولی توی ریاضی میخواین کنکور ریاضی بدین بمونین تجربی رو بخونید به نظر من 
اما اگه از روی علاقه است اگه اون رشته ای میرین توش تمام تلاشتونو بکنین و بهترین باشید به نظرم به یه جایی برسید 
پیشنهاد می کنم ترمودینامیک فیزیک ۳ ریاضیا رو هم یه نگاه بندازید مبحث نسبتا آسونیه

----------


## king of konkur

ب شغل تو رشته ریاضی هم فکر کردی؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگ فک میکنی میتونی با تلاش بیشتر تجربی رشته خوبی بیاری اصن ب ریاضی فکر نکن

----------


## farzad0098

> والا ایران هیچیش معلوم نیست 
> من مطمئنم حداکثر چهار پنج سال دیگه پزشکی هم اشباع میشه 
> اگه بخاطر راحتی قبولی توی ریاضی میخواین کنکور ریاضی بدین بمونین تجربی رو بخونید به نظر من 
> اما اگه از روی علاقه است اگه اون رشته ای میرین توش تمام تلاشتونو بکنین و بهترین باشید به نظرم به یه جایی برسید 
> پیشنهاد می کنم ترمودینامیک فیزیک ۳ ریاضیا رو هم یه نگاه بندازید مبحث نسبتا آسونیه





> ب شغل تو رشته ریاضی هم فکر کردی؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اگ فک میکنی میتونی با تلاش بیشتر تجربی رشته خوبی بیاری اصن ب ریاضی فکر نکن


هم به خاطر راحتی هم به خاطر وقت و کلی چیزای دیگه
رشته تجربی کلی متقاضی داره و همش هم شده رقابتی ... مثلا یارو پارسال رتبه 1 ریاضی شده اما سال بعد میاد تجربی رتبه بشه و کلی امثال این ... یا مثلا همین سهمیه جانبازی و شهدا ... من به شخصه دیدم که یارو به اندازه پشه هم خاصیت و عقل نداره میره یکی دو تا درس رو میخونه 40-50 میزنه میشه 8000 بعد منی که دارم درسای پیش رو میخونم و آماده میشم برای کنکور باید خودمو بکشم تا 20-30 هزار بشم که اونم نشدم .. همین چیزا رو میبینم ناامید میشم به فکر این میفتم که برم کنکور تجربی بدم .... همه اینا به کنار فشار و استرس و سرکوفتی هم که خانواده میزنه رو هم باید تحمل کرد

----------


## Fatemehhhh

چی بگم والا ... 
اگه واقعا تصمیمتون قطعیه به خدا توکل کنید و این راهو پیش برید 
امیدوارم هر تصمیمی می گیرید موفق باشید

----------

